# Would like to get in touch with exp Mn trapper



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey just wondering if there are any Mn trappers on here that might let me pick their brain a little about the subject. Thanks


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

What town are you from?


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Blaine, just a little north of the twin cities.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Get in touch with MN Trappers Association. I'm sure there are members in that area.

http://mntrappers.org/

xdeano


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm in Ramsey.

Join trapperman.com, lots to be learned there and plenty of MN members.

Good luck.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

I will check it out, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Snareman (May 24, 2005)

I'm in Minnesota and am leary about people wanting to pick my brain, considering the tumor and all, LOL!, but I'd gladly talk trappin' with yah. I have 30+ years and still learning a lot!

Matter of fact, don't neglect this place too. Just because it says "Nodak Outdoors", doesn't mean there's no MN trappers here. Also, many animals are universal in nature; meaning they are very similar regardless of the region they are in... especially if they are in similar regional states that border each other. If you have questions, ask here too! You can 'bout never get too many answers.

PM me if you'd like, but I think you'll be better off trying to get as many answers as you can... like what you can by asking questions here! Plus, I haven't been 'round the forums as much and it might take a bit of time to get back. I hope not.

Good luck this season and stay safe!

Snareman


----------

